
A Bird's-Eye View of Communication - headalgorithm
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/a-birds-eye-view-of-communication/
======
thunderbong
This article was really fascinating!! How having a different temporal
perception would make our world different.

From the article - The manakins are a family of birds best known for
elaborate, ricocheting, moonwalking courtship displays, with the exception of
the black manakin. Its display—we thought—consists only of rapid, small hops.
Yet when filmed and slowed down, researchers discovered that each hop was in
fact a 360-degree backwards somersault, lasting 0.37 seconds, and completely
imperceptible to the human eye.

I wish there was a video of this.

Again - Similarly, the cordon bleu finch, a common pet bird, was thought to
have a simple hopping courtship display. When slowed down, these finches were
revealed to be “tap-dancing,”

Relevant video -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkumbnYc8Ns](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkumbnYc8Ns)

